# laser cutter



## fsotcher (Jul 6, 2018)

We are considering a laser cutter for a table top CNC router. Is this a good idea?

Fred S.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Fred. I think we need more information, like are you cutting ,engraving , material size ,material thickness, application, etc etc


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fred.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Fred! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name so it doesn't show N/a in the left panel. 

Which CNC do you have? Is it fast, rigid, repeatable, accurate? And like Rick asked, primarily what will you be doing with the laser? What power laser system are you wanting?

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Fred, Welcome to the Router Forums.

As stated by the others it would help to know what you are expecting from the add-on laser. Most of them are meant for engraving on items and will not cut out parts. Some of the add-on lasers are underpowered so you need to re-run the cut files two or more times to get a decent burn. There are also add-on lasers that were made to be used with proprietary control software so you would need that system to use the add-on.

If you are thinking about cutting out lasered boxes and project parts then you will find that you will need a much more powerful laser system.

Give us an idea of what type of projects you want to do with the laser.


----------



## fsotcher (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I am considering the purchase of a table top CNC router ether CAMaster, Stinger 1 or Axiom AR6 Pro. I would like to be able to cut out thin veneer (1/30 inch, no backing) to use on marquetry projects. The laser cutters offered are very low powered and I am unsure if they would be able to do any more that just woodburn an image in the veneer. Has anyone tried cutting the veneer out?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

fsotcher said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I am considering the purchase of a table top CNC router ether CAMaster, Stinger 1 or Axiom AR6 Pro. I would like to be able to cut out thin veneer (1/30 inch, no backing) to use on marquetry projects. The laser cutters offered are very low powered and I am unsure if they would be able to do any more that just woodburn an image in the veneer. Has anyone tried cutting the veneer out?


If you haven't been there, you should visit this forum. 
https://www.cnczone.com/forums/general-laser-engraving-cutting-machine-discussion/
I've considered a laser for my CNC Router Parts machine and found useful information there. Just do a search for cnc.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fred. I am here to learn along with you. sometime over the weekend a bunch of the CNC guys will jump on and ask more questions so they can answer your questions as fully as possible. I would type Fred into your profile but only you can do that.

Chuck

By the way Whims of Chaz are the whims of Charles which is my given name :smile:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome. We have a stinger and a laser but I have not had any call for cutting veneer.


----------



## Mobius48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Some CNC machines do allow the addition of a laser head and the common ones go up to 5500mw. That may be enough power to cut your veneer but I suspect that you will get singed edges which you may not like. I have a stand alone 2500mw laser etcher but only use it for burning designs in wood.


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

You may want to check this blog. What they did was do a reverse image and cut out with a laser on the back side and the front was clean.

How to laser cut wood veneers for marquetry inlays | cutlasercut


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !



Gary


----------

